# Kohler ch16s



## jkummerw1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys, New to the forum. I just bought a cub cadet LT2138 not running. It has the Kohler CH16s horizontal shaft motor. Someone ran it out of oil with only 171 hrs, the connecting rod broke and hit the camshaft and snapped it. I got all the new parts from the dealer and all were reasonable except the closure plate for the crankcase. I think the dealer calls this the sump cover. When the camshaft broke it cracked the journal in the closure plate at the very base,it didnt look like it moved and came apart easily so I had it welded up before I learned on reassembly it was badly bent. A new one is $280.00 from the dealer! I've been searching the internet for used ones with no luck. Does anyone know of anywhere I could find a used one? OR will a closure plate from a Kohler ch15s work? They look exactly the same with the exception of the fuel filter mount. I'm guessing they are different because the ch16s has a fuel pressure sensor. If I end up buying a new one, I'll have enough money in the motor to have justfied buying a new shortblock and I dont want to do that. Thanks in advance for yalls help.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

i would check ebay thats where i usually get my parts i will look right now for you


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

To determine the compatibility between any two parts, you can use a feature in the part look-up called "Where Used."

Copy text below to the clipboard and then to notepad or word, as this window will close in the following steps. (Highlight, then ctrl-c then ctrl-v).

Go here: http://www.kohlerplus.com/login.asp
Click "Enter as guest."
Install the required browser component.
In the upper right is an entry field.
Click the drop-down next to it and change it to "Spec."
Enter your engine's spec number, and do the search.
Your engine will come up below.
Click on that, drill down and find the oil pan / sump / closure plate.
Once on the IPL drawing for that area, in the right area find the plate part number and click on it.
A small window will open up, click on "Where used."
There may be dozens of pages of results, but it will give tell you exactly what other spec. engines use that pan.
If there's ANY other CH14 or 15 models listed, that tells you the pans are rather interchangeable IN GENERAL. There may be differences in the crank support bearing area for spec. NOT listed, but you WILL get an idea of the model spectrum for those plates.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long reply. Not responsible for typoooos, et cetera, et cetera, et cetera (Yul Brynner).


----------

